#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Chemical Engineering Ebooks and Notes Download >  >  Chemical Technology- Hand-notes

## jaivinder

Download self written hand notes on chemical technology. In this pdf you will learn about polymer, chain reaction, technique of addition polymerisation. These are important notes for exam preparation.

Following topics are included in this pdf:

Types of polymerisation

Types of addition polymerisation 

Chain Reaction

Ionic Reaction

Techniques of addition polymerisation

There are other topics download to learn complete topics.





  Similar Threads: Chemical Reaction Engineering-Hand notes Chemical Engineering :Chemical Process Industries, lecture notes, pdfs, eBook I want ebook of outlines of chemical technology bye drydens publication Chemical Engineering :Chemical engineering thermodynamics, lecture notes, pdfs, eBook

----------


## faadoo-test0001

Hello, These notes are well written and very helpful. Thank you jaivinder. Can you please share more notes on chemical technology?

----------

